

Self-Service Retargeting for Small Businesses - candre717

Our team just launched our MVP self-service platform for retargeting for small businesses. With Propel To Go, you can quickly and easily create a retargeting ad campaign, and remind customers about your business as they go about their business. Please check it out and share any feedback you may have - good or bad. Also, for business owners, I&#x27;d like to offer three months of free retargeting - a $600 value - in exchange for feedback and participation in our pilot group. First come, first serve. If you&#x27;re interested, email me at candre &quot;at&quot; propelmarketing.com
======
adam-_-
How does your service compare to perfect audience or ad roll?

